# PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel



## Christian.Siegler (23. April 2018)

Hier mal wieder ein kleines Schmankerl:

http://www.pcgames.de/Far-Cry-5-Spi...Angelspiel-Stellungnahme-von-Ubisoft-1255029/

PETA appeliert, künftig in Deutschland keine Angel- und Jagd-Videospiele mehr zu vermarkten.


----------



## Ørret (23. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*

Dafür gibt's eigentlich schon nen trööt....

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261757&page=107


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*

Wir Angler sollten mal appelieren, weniger genmanipuliertes Soja zu essen...tut dem Hirn wohl nicht gut. :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*

Natürlich versucht man die junge Zielgruppe zu beeinflussen. Spenden kommen dabei aber nicht rum. Das Far Cry 5 den Hype schlechthin hatte, passt ja auch ins Schema. 

Interessiert aber nur die Anhänger von PETA, die Kids am PC registrieren das Wohl nicht mal. Da gehts um Looten und Leveln. |supergri


----------



## Minimax (23. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*

Da hätt ich gleich mal ne Anschlussfrage. Bei WoW, das ich dann und wann anfallsweise spiele, geht's ja häufig auch um das Bekämpfen "tierischer Gegner"- klar das die Petis das nicht mögen, so weit so bekloppt. Aber manchmal kriegt man Quests, wo es um das Erlegen/Erlösen von Zombie-Schweinen, oder Untoten Bären, oder Rehkitzen mit ner magischen Seuche/Spinneneiern etc.. geht. Wäre das wohl korrekt?

 Und ist Pokemon-Trainieren eigentlich Sklaverei?


----------



## wusel345 (23. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*

Warum unternimmt Dame Dr. Breining nicht mal was gegen die Hochseefischerei? Ist da die Lobby zu groß? Oder hat die Dame einfach nur Angst, dagegen auch nur den Mund aufzumachen. Eventuell würde sie ja Lack von der Industrie bekommen.

Schon merkwürdig.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (23. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*

Hallo



wusel345 schrieb:


> Warum unternimmt Dame Dr. Breining nicht mal was gegen die Hochseefischerei? Ist da die Lobby zu groß? Oder hat die Dame einfach nur Angst, dagegen auch nur den Mund aufzumachen. Eventuell würde sie ja Lack von der Industrie bekommen.
> 
> Schon merkwürdig.



Selbstverständlich legt sich Peta auch mit der Industrie an. So wird z.B. regelmäßig die Lederindustrie angegriffen. Große Schuhfabrikanten (Deichmann usw.) finden auch kein probates Mittel gegen die Kampagne von Peta 

Auf Lobbyisten aus der Wirtschaft sollte man auch keine all zu große Hoffnung setzen.

Das Problem muss über die Politik gelöst werden.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Leech (23. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein kleines Schmankerl:
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/Far-Cry-5-Spi...Angelspiel-Stellungnahme-von-Ubisoft-1255029/
> 
> PETA appeliert, künftig in Deutschland keine Angel- und Jagd-Videospiele mehr zu vermarkten.



hauptsache ist, dass der Verein immernoch "gemeinnützig" ist.


----------



## Moringotho (23. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*

sers,

wenn ich sowas lese muss ich mir einfach nur das lachen verkneifen und freue mich schon auf den nächsten angelwettbewerb im schlingendorntal.

ansonsten kann und sollte man über sowas eigentlich nix sagen und nur den kopfschütteln.

NdT Holger aka Mori

ps evt die petaner mal darauf hinweisen was auch immer sie rauchen, einfach mal weniger....


----------



## Wegberger (23. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*

Hallo,

wartet mal ab : nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann unserer Verbände das genauso sehen wie Petra.

Denn diese Spiele zeigen nicht den Umgang nach deutschen Recht - Präsine wird das schon nutzen.

Wer Baglimits so erfolgreich verhindert - muss quasi auf dieses tote Pferd aufspringen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wartet mal ab : nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann unserer Verbände das genauso sehen wie Petra.
> 
> ...



Da mach ich mir gar keine Gedanken drüber.
Jahrelang wurde debattiert über sogenannte Killerspiele, glimmte immer wieder neu auf nach irgendeinem Amoklauf.
Und was ist heute? 
Redet keine Sau mehr drüber, außer irgendwelchen Grasriechern, die meinen meinen Hühnern das letzte Grün wegzurauchen und mich dann noch als Tierquäler betiteln.

Einfach mal ne Woche innen Kuhstall zum Ausmisten, die reden nie wieder so nen Dünnpfiff daher.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*



Leech schrieb:


> hauptsache ist, dass der Verein immernoch "gemeinnützig" ist.


Noch!
https://www.facebook.com/hockergero/videos/1276466505786181/

Vielleicht bewirkt es ja was.

In dem Sinne: Habe das Spiel Far Cry 5 gewonnen und konnte daher gestern endlich rein schauen. Tolles Spiel. Hätte ich gerade nicht einen Umzug, der viel zu viel Geld kostet, hätte ich es vorher schon gespielt. Somit freue ich mich nachher auch das Angeln in dem Game zu probieren.


----------



## Leech (24. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Noch!
> https://www.facebook.com/hockergero/videos/1276466505786181/
> 
> Vielleicht bewirkt es ja was.
> ...



Als FDP-Mensch habe ich über die sozialen Medien regelmäßig Kontakt mit Herrn Hocker. #6
Über seine Anstrengungen ist mir einiges bekannt, daher auch meine süffisante Aussage.

Das Spiel habe ich nun in mehreren Videos gesehen.
Und ich glaube tatsächlich, dass diese PETA Aufregung im nichts verlaufen wird. Wer glaubt, dass Peta hier groß was aufreißen kann, ist falsch gewickelt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*

Als ob sich Spieleentwickler dafür interessieren würden. Die Branche setzt mittlerweile mehr um als Hollywood. Da kannst du nicht mehr so einfach in die Tür platzen und irgendetwas verbieten.

Selbst die "Sucht-Belohnungssysteme" gegen Echtgeld haben immernoch keinen Riegel vorgeschoben bekommen. Wer also glaubt, das Angeln aus einem Spiel verbannt wird, der wird enttäuscht sein. Zumal das nur so kleine Nebenaspekte sind, niemand kauft deswegen Far Cry. |supergri

An die anderen kleinen Fishing-Games gehen die Tierrechtler nicht ohne Grund ran. Spielt keiner, ergo keine Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*

Wann macht denn jemand mal das PETA-Hunting-Spiel - 
wobei in FarCry5 kommt ja schon ein Gruppe sektenmäßig-religiös-wahnsinniger Radikaler mit spezifischer Weltanschauung vor und ist die "Zielgruppe".
Vlt. deswegen ein echter Dorn im Auge?

Geht ja echt weniger um die Fische ...
für die, die es nicht kennen; Mindestalter 18 usw. und ohne Gewähr 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3A5ODFmve14


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*



Leech schrieb:


> Und ich glaube tatsächlich, dass diese PETA Aufregung im nichts verlaufen wird. Wer glaubt, dass Peta hier groß was aufreißen kann, ist falsch gewickelt.


Für PETA ist es weiteres und kostengünstiges Marketing, welches von sich aus Viral geht. Das Publisher Ubisoft aka Far Cry 5 davon profitieren, dürfte PETA mehr als bewusst sein. 

Diese News geht viral und damit auch eine weitere News für PETA. Und wie ich in anderen Gaming Foren lesen durfte, gibt es Pfeifen die dem zustimmen. (Allerdings auch 5 Mal so viele, die die Machenschaften von PETA erkannt und aufgeklärt haben. Mehr als noch vor ein oder zwei Jahren bei ähnlichen News)

Schlechte Werbung gibt es eben nicht und PETA gewinnt damit.


P.S. Es gab da so ein tolles Video, in dem ein Boot von diesen religiöse Fanatikern (PETA Anhänger?) dem Typen durch die Schnur fährt und er den Fisch verliert. Der Spieler hat schnell den Raketenwerfer gezückt und das Boot versenkt:vik:


----------



## Laichzeit (24. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*

Ob sich das kostengünstige Marketing auszahlt steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt, da sie hier als fade Sittenwächter oder Spaßpolizei wahrgenommen werden kann. Peta verzichtet wahrscheinlich bewusst darauf, das Töten von Menschen zu verurteilen, um sich wenigstens etwas von den anderen Gruppen gegen Gewalt in Videospielen abzugrenzen, die aufgrund der ganzen Killerspieldiskussionen bei den meisten Far Cry Kunden sehr unbeliebt sein dürften.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ob sich das kostengünstige Marketing auszahlt steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt, da sie hier als fade Sittenwächter oder Spaßpolizei wahrgenommen werden kann.


Nur die Reichweite der News um PETA ist interessant, denn damit sind sie in alle Munde und zwischen den ganzen Leuten gibt es ein paar Menschen, die nicht genau hinschauen, Tierschützer lesen und *guten Gewissens* spenden.


----------



## phirania (24. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*

Neue Pleite für Peta....

https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/selfie-affe-101.html


----------



## Peter_Piper (25. April 2018)

*AW: PETA kritisiert erneut Angelvideospiel*



phirania schrieb:


> Neue Pleite für Peta....
> 
> https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/selfie-affe-101.html


Leider im Artikel der ARD wieder fälschlicherweise als "Tierschützer" dargestellt.


----------

